# 23% off all products at Purchase Peptides!!! Code Inside



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2013)

www.PurchasePeptides.com



Earn an  23% off all products
other then bulk
for an undisclosed amount
of time by
using promo code
Leap what at checkout!
​ 
When placing your order, once you get to the Shipping Address/Method page 
First You have to select "Shipping address is the same as billing"
Then you have to click the "Use This Address"
Then fill in your credit card information
Then you have to Accept "I have read and accept the terms and conditions."
Lastly PLACE ORDER
4 buttons need to be applied.


----------

